# Best Fiction Book Youve Ever Read



## Grace

Most of my favs are of the horror genre'
I listed them from favorite to second favorite, etc.

Swan Song by Robert McCammon (very similar to The Stand)and my favorite.
Wolfs Hour by Robert McCammon (guys will love this one as well. Go to amazon and read the reviews).
The Stand by S. King
*All* the Vamp books by Anne Rice
The Witching Hour by Anne Rice
Ushers Passing, Robert McCammon
Stinger, Robert McCammon
The Talisman, S. King & Peter Straub
The Black House, sequel to The talisman
Duma Key, S. King
From A Buick 8, S. King
The Witching Hour (and all spinoffs, like Lasher, Taltos, Etc) by Anne Rice
Green Darkness, Anna Seton (reincarnation)


----------



## JBeukema

Definitely one of the most important pieces of historical fiction in Western society

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Bible-Authorized-James-Version-Apocrypha/dp/0192835254]Amazon.com: The Bible: Authorized King James Version with Apocrypha (9780192835253): Robert Carroll, Stephen Prickett: Books[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, The Once and Future King,  to start off with...


----------



## code1211

The one that grabbed me by the throat and would not let me stop reading was "The Andromeda Strain".  

The one that had the most eye opening effect on me was "Atlas Shrugged".

The one that ordered my life the most was "The Prophet".


----------



## Sallow

100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
Slaughter House Five - Kurt Vonnegut
Dune - Frank Herbert
Shantaram - Gregory David Robert
The name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## strollingbones

Sallow said:


> 100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
> Slaughter House Five - Kurt Vonnegut
> Dune - Frank Herbert
> Shantaram - Gregory David Robert
> The name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
> *Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter Thomas*



have the fucking decency to get the mother fucking name right.....


----------



## Dr Grump

Nights Dawn Trilogy - Peter Hamilton
Killer Angels - Michael Shaara


----------



## tigerbob

Sallow said:


> 100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
> Slaughter House Five - Kurt Vonnegut
> Dune - Frank Herbert
> Shantaram - Gregory David Robert
> The name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter Thomas



Never understood the appeal of 100 years of solitude.


----------



## strollingbones

gone with the wind ....m...mitchell

a separate peace  .... j knowles

to kill a mockingbird... harper lee

i do enjoy james lee burke's books .....


----------



## chanel

I started "100 Years.." last summer and couldn't get into it. Maybe I'll try again.

Nelson DeMille and Pat Conroy are my favorite authors but my all time favorite book was "I Know This Much is True" by Wally Lamb. Only time I ever fell in love with a fictional character. I sobbed when I finished because our relationship ended. I kid you not.


----------



## Sallow

strollingbones said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
> Slaughter House Five - Kurt Vonnegut
> Dune - Frank Herbert
> Shantaram - Gregory David Robert
> The name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
> *Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter Thomas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have the fucking decency to get the mother fucking name right.....
Click to expand...


Ack..sorry Hunter S. Thompson..will make the correction.

Still morning. Haven't had coffee yet.


----------



## del

the travels of jaimie mcpheeters-robert louis taylor

a connecticut yankee in king arthurs court-mark twain

the spy who came in from the cold john lecarre

i also like j l burke


----------



## Sallow

tigerbob said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
> Slaughter House Five - Kurt Vonnegut
> Dune - Frank Herbert
> Shantaram - Gregory David Robert
> The name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never understood the appeal of 100 years of solitude.
Click to expand...


It was beautifully written. I also love the concept of "magic" being those wonderous elements of the world that are not completely understood. That and the ridiculous things people do for love.


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
> Slaughter House Five - Kurt Vonnegut
> Dune - Frank Herbert
> Shantaram - Gregory David Robert
> The name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
> *Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter Thomas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have the fucking decency to get the mother fucking name right.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ack..sorry Hunter S. Thompson..will make the correction.
> 
> Still morning. Haven't had coffee yet.
Click to expand...


There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible and depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge.


----------



## strollingbones

Sallow said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
> Slaughter House Five - Kurt Vonnegut
> Dune - Frank Herbert
> Shantaram - Gregory David Robert
> The name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
> *Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter Thomas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have the fucking decency to get the mother fucking name right.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ack..sorry Hunter S. Thompson..will make the correction.
> 
> Still morning. Haven't had coffee yet.
Click to expand...


we iz gonna let you live then.....

did you know he would shoot his rifle at john denver when denver would sing on his porch.....how could you not love the man?


----------



## tigerbob

Sallow said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years of Solitude - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
> Slaughter House Five - Kurt Vonnegut
> Dune - Frank Herbert
> Shantaram - Gregory David Robert
> The name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never understood the appeal of 100 years of solitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was beautifully written. I also love the concept of "magic" being those wonderous elements of the world that are not completely understood. That and the ridiculous things people do for love.
Click to expand...


I found the story impossibly difficult to follow.  Gave up around page 350 on the basis that a great book should be a great read.

The language used was, I agree, sometimes beautiful, but for me that couldn't mask the fact that the story was, for want of a better word, dull.  

I have the same criticism of Catcher in the Rye.  By the time Holden breaks Phoebe's record I just want to slap him him and tell him to stop being such an unmitigated bore.


----------



## Sallow

strollingbones said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> have the fucking decency to get the mother fucking name right.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack..sorry Hunter S. Thompson..will make the correction.
> 
> Still morning. Haven't had coffee yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we iz gonna let you live then.....
> 
> did you know he would shoot his rifle at john denver when denver would sing on his porch.....how could you not love the man?
Click to expand...


I loved his appearances on Letterman..
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfoLKB0VZqg]YouTube - Hunter S. Thompson on Letterman, 11/25/88[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

tigerbob said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never understood the appeal of 100 years of solitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was beautifully written. I also love the concept of "magic" being those wonderous elements of the world that are not completely understood. That and the ridiculous things people do for love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found the story impossibly difficult to follow.  Gave up around page 350 on the basis that a great book should be a great read.
> 
> The language used was, I agree, sometimes beautiful, but for me that couldn't mask the fact that the story was, for want of a better word, dull.
> 
> I have the same criticism of Catcher in the Rye.  By the time Holden breaks Phoebe's record I just want to slap him him and tell him to stop being such an unmitigated bore.
Click to expand...


It's a taste thing, then. No worries. Some people like Coke..some people like Pepsi. I like Club Soda.


----------



## strollingbones

so now we need a thread on the worst book?


----------



## Shogun

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> have the fucking decency to get the mother fucking name right.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack..sorry Hunter S. Thompson..will make the correction.
> 
> Still morning. Haven't had coffee yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible and depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge.
Click to expand...


For a public speaking class in college I recited Bat Country, the passage that is from.  Was hilarious.  Also, from back when I used to rock the turntables I have a remix of Blue Oyster Cults "Burning for You" where the clip was sampled from the movie.  good stuff.


I couldn't narrow down to a best, so to speak, so i'll list a few favorites.

The Stand, Stephen King
The Sirens of Titan, Vonnegut
Survivor and Choke by Chuck Palahniuk
On The Road, Kerouak
The Uplift Saga, David Brin
Dune... up to a certain point, Herbert
All of the 2001 books, Clark
Anything by Phillip Dick
Amadeus, Peter Shaffer
Amadeus script
for those who remember Frazetta, the Deathdealer series by James Silke
for pure pulp, The Light at the End by Skipp and Specter
Best epic fantasy, Malazan Books of the Fallen by Erickson


----------



## spectrumc01

Bently Little, was the roommate, of the creator of sponge Bob square pants.  His top three books were: Horror genre.  He is a Brahm Stroker award winner.
1) The Association - about home associations
2) The Store - about a walmart like store that takes over a small town
3) The Policy - about insurance companies

Piers Anthony, only read one series by him.  It was a science / magic mixed world.  The Incarnations of immortality
1) On a Pale Horse
2) Being a green mother
3) With a tangled Skein
4) Bearing an hourglass
5) Weilding a red sword

Briane Keene, great horror author, has alot of great books but his stand out two were
1)  The Rising
2)  City of the dead

Other authors to check out would be:
1)  Richard Laymon (horror)
2)  Margarret Weise & Tracy Hickman (Fantasy - Dragonlance)
3)  F. Paul Wilson (suspense/ thriller) (Repairman Jack stories)
4)  Clive Barker (horror / fantasy) *didn't care for his fantasy novels
5)  Michael Slade (death's door)
6)  Gary Braunbeck (horror)

Try any of these books.  For Vampire lovers I would suggest a book named "Agyar", but I can't remember the author.


----------



## Shogun

Sallow said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ack..sorry Hunter S. Thompson..will make the correction.
> 
> Still morning. Haven't had coffee yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we iz gonna let you live then.....
> 
> did you know he would shoot his rifle at john denver when denver would sing on his porch.....how could you not love the man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loved his appearances on Letterman..
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfoLKB0VZqg]YouTube - Hunter S. Thompson on Letterman, 11/25/88[/ame]
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEoKHi6fSsw&feature=related]YouTube - the village people called... AND THEY WANT YOU TO GO F****NG KILL[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

spectrumc01 said:


> Bently Little, was the roommate, of the creator of sponge Bob square pants.  His top three books were: Horror genre.  He is a Brahm Stroker award winner.
> 1) The Association - about home associations
> 2) The Store - about a walmart like store that takes over a small town
> 3) The Policy - about insurance companies
> 
> Piers Anthony, only read one series by him.  It was a science / magic mixed world.  The Incarnations of immortality
> 1) On a Pale Horse
> 2) Being a green mother
> 3) With a tangled Skein
> 4) Bearing an hourglass
> 5) Weilding a red sword
> 
> Briane Keene, great horror author, has alot of great books but his stand out two were
> 1)  The Rising
> 2)  City of the dead
> 
> Other authors to check out would be:
> 1)  Richard Laymon (horror)
> *2)  Margarret Weise & Tracy Hickman (Fantasy - Dragonlance)*
> 3)  F. Paul Wilson (suspense/ thriller) (Repairman Jack stories)
> 4)  Clive Barker (horror / fantasy) *didn't care for his fantasy novels
> 5)  Michael Slade (death's door)
> 6)  Gary Braunbeck (horror)
> 
> Try any of these books.  For Vampire lovers I would suggest a book named "Agyar", but I can't remember the author.



Have you read the Star of the Guardians series by Weis and Hickman?  total star wars rip off.  I mean, it's like a bollywood rendition of an American movie.


----------



## editec

_Catch-22._

Without doubt_ the_ book that I_ wish_ I could have written.

It deals with the horror of mankind, the horror of the different types of personalities that we encounter too, and still, when it isn't entirely painful to read, it's hilarious.

Much like life, I note.

Life is mostly teduim, punctuated with horror, blessed (if you're lucky) with love, which means that _IF you're lucky enough to have something to lose,_ your happiness is ephemeral.

And if you're_ really lucky_, you'll realize that if you didn't have something to love, something that wasn't permanent -- hence the horror of being -- you'll be blessed with a sense of humor to help you get past that fact that you and everything you love will, sooner or later, turn to dust.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

A Prayer for Owen Meany is a novel by American writer John Irving, first published in 1989. It tells the story of John Wheelwright and his best friend Owen Meany growing up together in a small New England town during the 1950-60s. Owen is a remarkable boy in many ways; he believes himself to be God's instrument and journeys on a truly extraordinary path.
The novel is also a homage to Günther Grass' most famous novel The Tin Drum. Grass was a great influence for John Irving, as well as a close friend.

 The main characters of both novels, Owen Meany and Oskar Matzerath, share the same initials as well as some other characteristics, and the stories show some parallels too.[1] Irving confirmed this explicitly in interviews and articles.[2] "A Prayer for Owen Meany", however, is a completely independent story and in no sense a copy of "The Tin Drum".


----------



## Sallow

Shogun said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> we iz gonna let you live then.....
> 
> did you know he would shoot his rifle at john denver when denver would sing on his porch.....how could you not love the man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved his appearances on Letterman..
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfoLKB0VZqg]YouTube - Hunter S. Thompson on Letterman, 11/25/88[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEoKHi6fSsw&feature=related]YouTube - the village people called... AND THEY WANT YOU TO GO F****NG KILL[/ame]
Click to expand...




Oh man..that was good!


----------



## spectrumc01

Shogun said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bently Little, was the roommate, of the creator of sponge Bob square pants.  His top three books were: Horror genre.  He is a Brahm Stroker award winner.
> 1) The Association - about home associations
> 2) The Store - about a walmart like store that takes over a small town
> 3) The Policy - about insurance companies
> 
> Piers Anthony, only read one series by him.  It was a science / magic mixed world.  The Incarnations of immortality
> 1) On a Pale Horse
> 2) Being a green mother
> 3) With a tangled Skein
> 4) Bearing an hourglass
> 5) Weilding a red sword
> 
> Briane Keene, great horror author, has alot of great books but his stand out two were
> 1)  The Rising
> 2)  City of the dead
> 
> Other authors to check out would be:
> 1)  Richard Laymon (horror)
> *2)  Margarret Weise & Tracy Hickman (Fantasy - Dragonlance)*
> 3)  F. Paul Wilson (suspense/ thriller) (Repairman Jack stories)
> 4)  Clive Barker (horror / fantasy) *didn't care for his fantasy novels
> 5)  Michael Slade (death's door)
> 6)  Gary Braunbeck (horror)
> 
> Try any of these books.  For Vampire lovers I would suggest a book named "Agyar", but I can't remember the author.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Star of the Guardians series by Weis and Hickman?  total star wars rip off.  I mean, it's like a bollywood rendition of an American movie.
Click to expand...


Nope, haven't read it.  Thanks for the heads up.  I enjoyed the Majere family, especially Raistlin.


----------



## Shogun

spectrumc01 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bently Little, was the roommate, of the creator of sponge Bob square pants.  His top three books were: Horror genre.  He is a Brahm Stroker award winner.
> 1) The Association - about home associations
> 2) The Store - about a walmart like store that takes over a small town
> 3) The Policy - about insurance companies
> 
> Piers Anthony, only read one series by him.  It was a science / magic mixed world.  The Incarnations of immortality
> 1) On a Pale Horse
> 2) Being a green mother
> 3) With a tangled Skein
> 4) Bearing an hourglass
> 5) Weilding a red sword
> 
> Briane Keene, great horror author, has alot of great books but his stand out two were
> 1)  The Rising
> 2)  City of the dead
> 
> Other authors to check out would be:
> 1)  Richard Laymon (horror)
> *2)  Margarret Weise & Tracy Hickman (Fantasy - Dragonlance)*
> 3)  F. Paul Wilson (suspense/ thriller) (Repairman Jack stories)
> 4)  Clive Barker (horror / fantasy) *didn't care for his fantasy novels
> 5)  Michael Slade (death's door)
> 6)  Gary Braunbeck (horror)
> 
> Try any of these books.  For Vampire lovers I would suggest a book named "Agyar", but I can't remember the author.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Star of the Guardians series by Weis and Hickman?  total star wars rip off.  I mean, it's like a bollywood rendition of an American movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, haven't read it.  Thanks for the heads up.  I enjoyed the Majere family, especially Raistlin.
Click to expand...


yea... I Raistlin was the first Drizzt in regards to widely popular characters.  I was a fan as well.  However, I absolutely hated how Summer Flame finished.  I like to forget that it was written.

Probably the best Weis and Hickman books, however, is the Deathgate Cycle.  If you've not read it then treat yourself.  7 books, watch out for a crossover character from the chronicles.


----------



## Immanuel

By far my favorite would be:

This Present Darkness by Frank Peretti

Others I enjoyed

The first nine books of the Left Behind Series
The Harry Potter series
The Kent Family Chronicles
North and South/ Love and War/ Heaven and Hell
The Caine Mutiny

I'm sure there are going to be others that I will think of after I post this... stay tuned.

Immie


----------



## spectrumc01

Shogun said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Star of the Guardians series by Weis and Hickman?  total star wars rip off.  I mean, it's like a bollywood rendition of an American movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, haven't read it.  Thanks for the heads up.  I enjoyed the Majere family, especially Raistlin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea... I Raistlin was the first Drizzt in regards to widely popular characters.  I was a fan as well.  However, I absolutely hated how Summer Flame finished.  I like to forget that it was written.
> 
> Probably the best Weis and Hickman books, however, is the Deathgate Cycle.  If you've not read it then treat yourself.  7 books, watch out for a crossover character from the chronicles.
Click to expand...


Sounds great, I like the cross over stuff, It's now on the list.  Now that my library is connected I can order books through them from any other library in the state.  If it's in any of the libraries I can get it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

"_Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_" - Phillip K. Dick (Blade Runner movie loosely based on it)
"_The Frankenstein Papers_" - Fred Saberhagen (SHOULD be made into a movie.)
"_The Final Reflection_" - John M. Ford (Yes, it's a pocket Star Trek novel. Read it.)
"_Watership Down_" and "_The Plague Dogs_" - Richard Adams

Among countless others.


----------



## tigerbob

When I was at middle school (as you call it in America), I was never far from an Asterix or Tintin book.  Such fun.

When I was in my teens I liked books by Wlbur Smith.   His vivid descriptions of Africa were great to read.

In my 20s, I remember enjoying all the novels (well, most of them) by Jeffrey Archer.

In my 30s I started to enjoy works by authors whose original language was not English.  Of these, Bonjour Tristesse by Francoise Sagan remains my favorite.

Now in my 40s, my reading is very eclectic.  I thoroughly enjoyed the Da Vinci Code, was mesmerised by The Remains of the Day  (it still astonishes me that it was written by a man whose first language was not English) and am currently re-reading Hemingway's short stories, which I'm enjoying far, far more than when I was forced to read them at school.  

I also started reading one of my Dad's favorite authors, C.S. Forester, a few years ago.  Got through all the Hornblower series in about 6 months and enjoyed them so much that I now own most of them as first editions.


----------



## WillowTree

The Stand

The Bridges of Madison County

In Cold Blood


Sacajawea

Tess of Durbervilles

On The Beach

The Yearling


----------



## Shogun

Immanuel said:


> By far my favorite would be:
> 
> This Present Darkness by Frank Peretti
> 
> Others I enjoyed
> 
> The first nine books of the Left Behind Series
> The Harry Potter series
> The Kent Family Chronicles
> North and South/ Love and War/ Heaven and Hell
> The Caine Mutiny
> 
> I'm sure there are going to be others that I will think of after I post this... stay tuned.
> 
> Immie



For a religious based writer Peretti is pretty good.  the stephen king of the bible store, if you will.  The Visitation was good too.  This Present Darkness and Piercing the Darkness is probably is greatest though.  The Oath kinda sucked.


----------



## Immanuel

Shogun said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> By far my favorite would be:
> 
> This Present Darkness by Frank Peretti
> 
> Others I enjoyed
> 
> The first nine books of the Left Behind Series
> The Harry Potter series
> The Kent Family Chronicles
> North and South/ Love and War/ Heaven and Hell
> The Caine Mutiny
> 
> I'm sure there are going to be others that I will think of after I post this... stay tuned.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a religious based writer Peretti is pretty good.  the stephen king of the bible store, if you will.  The Visitation was good too.  This Present Darkness and Piercing the Darkness is probably is greatest though.  The Oath kinda sucked.
Click to expand...


I agree on The Visitation.  I enjoyed The Oath to some degree.  There was another one that I thought was pretty boring.  I think it was called The Prophet, but am not sure on the title.  And I definitely should have added Piercing the Darkness as one of my favorites.

Also, thanks to Tigerbob for reminding me about The DaVinci Code and then add to that Angels and Demons.  I have not yet read his next one.

Immie


----------



## Trajan

Neuromancer - William Gibson
Cathedral- Nelson DeMille
Word of Honor- Nelson DeMille
Jack Reacher Novels- Lee Child
Dune- naturally...
Congo- Michael Cricthon
The Fool's Run- John Sanford


----------



## strollingbones

ooooooooo and 

conversations with god


----------



## Shogun

Immanuel said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> By far my favorite would be:
> 
> This Present Darkness by Frank Peretti
> 
> Others I enjoyed
> 
> The first nine books of the Left Behind Series
> The Harry Potter series
> The Kent Family Chronicles
> North and South/ Love and War/ Heaven and Hell
> The Caine Mutiny
> 
> I'm sure there are going to be others that I will think of after I post this... stay tuned.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a religious based writer Peretti is pretty good.  the stephen king of the bible store, if you will.  The Visitation was good too.  This Present Darkness and Piercing the Darkness is probably is greatest though.  The Oath kinda sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree on The Visitation.  I enjoyed The Oath to some degree.  There was another one that I thought was pretty boring.  I think it was called The Prophet, but am not sure on the title.  And I definitely should have added Piercing the Darkness as one of my favorites.
> 
> Also, thanks to Tigerbob for reminding me about The DaVinci Code and then add to that Angels and Demons.  I have not yet read his next one.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Did the Visitation get made into a movie?  For some reason I keep thinking that it did.


I'd like to see the two Darkness books made into movies.


----------



## uscitizen

The Bible?


----------



## strollingbones

i have read the bible several times....but do you believe its fictional there us?


----------



## boedicca

Mr.Fitnah said:


> A Prayer for Owen Meany is a novel by American writer John Irving, first published in 1989. It tells the story of John Wheelwright and his best friend Owen Meany growing up together in a small New England town during the 1950-60s. Owen is a remarkable boy in many ways; he believes himself to be God's instrument and journeys on a truly extraordinary path.
> The novel is also a homage to Günther Grass' most famous novel The Tin Drum. Grass was a great influence for John Irving, as well as a close friend.
> 
> The main characters of both novels, Owen Meany and Oskar Matzerath, share the same initials as well as some other characteristics, and the stories show some parallels too.[1] Irving confirmed this explicitly in interviews and articles.[2] "A Prayer for Owen Meany", however, is a completely independent story and in no sense a copy of "The Tin Drum".




I love that book.   


Some of my favs:

- Pride & Prejudice by Jane Austen (arguable the most perfect novel ever written)
- Middlemarch by George Eliot
- A Deepness in the Sky by Vernor Vinge (even better than A Fire Upon the Deep)
- Dune by Frank Herbert
- The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo Trilogy by Steig Larsson
- His Dark Materials Trilogy by Philip Pullman
- Quo Vadis by Henryk Sienkiewicz
- The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd
- The Mote in God's Eye by Niven and Pournelle
- Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand
- The Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley
- The Left Hand of Darkness by Ursula LeGuin


----------



## boedicca

Midnight Marauder said:


> "_Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_" - Phillip K. Dick (Blade Runner movie loosely based on it)
> "_*The Frankenstein Papers*_*" - Fred Saberhagen (SHOULD be made into a movie.)*
> "_The Final Reflection_" - John M. Ford (Yes, it's a pocket Star Trek novel. Read it.)
> "_Watership Down_" and "_The Plague Dogs_" - Richard Adams
> 
> Among countless others.





Love the Frankenstein Papers!


----------



## uscitizen

strollingbones said:


> i have read the bible several times....but do you believe its fictional there us?



yes except for the genelogical sections and such about who beget who and some of the Jewish history of being conquered and such.

then there is the book of morman, the Torah, etc.
Most popular pieces of fiction ever written.

And yes I have read the bible several times as well.


----------



## strollingbones

i am sorry ...i just dont get the dune thing...at all


----------



## strollingbones

lonesome dove is an excellent book


----------



## boedicca

strollingbones said:


> i am sorry ...i just dont get the dune thing...at all




The first book is wonderful - the rest go down hill quickly.

God Emperor of Dune is the second worst book I've ever endured (the worst being It by Stephen King).

Now, I don't get the Stephen King thing.  What a horrible, repetitive writer.


----------



## uscitizen

strollingbones said:


> i am sorry ...i just dont get the dune thing...at all



Yeop I read it and decided it must be a dues paying literary thing to have to read it.
Loved the Scifi movie though.


----------



## Immanuel

Shogun said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a religious based writer Peretti is pretty good.  the stephen king of the bible store, if you will.  The Visitation was good too.  This Present Darkness and Piercing the Darkness is probably is greatest though.  The Oath kinda sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on The Visitation.  I enjoyed The Oath to some degree.  There was another one that I thought was pretty boring.  I think it was called The Prophet, but am not sure on the title.  And I definitely should have added Piercing the Darkness as one of my favorites.
> 
> Also, thanks to Tigerbob for reminding me about The DaVinci Code and then add to that Angels and Demons.  I have not yet read his next one.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the Visitation get made into a movie?  For some reason I keep thinking that it did.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the two Darkness books made into movies.
Click to expand...


Yes, it did.  And yes, I would love to see the two Darkness books made into movies.

Immie


----------



## WillowTree

boedicca said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Prayer for Owen Meany is a novel by American writer John Irving, first published in 1989. It tells the story of John Wheelwright and his best friend Owen Meany growing up together in a small New England town during the 1950-60s. Owen is a remarkable boy in many ways; he believes himself to be God's instrument and journeys on a truly extraordinary path.
> The novel is also a homage to Günther Grass' most famous novel The Tin Drum. Grass was a great influence for John Irving, as well as a close friend.
> 
> The main characters of both novels, Owen Meany and Oskar Matzerath, share the same initials as well as some other characteristics, and the stories show some parallels too.[1] Irving confirmed this explicitly in interviews and articles.[2] "A Prayer for Owen Meany", however, is a completely independent story and in no sense a copy of "The Tin Drum".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that book.
> 
> 
> Some of my favs:
> 
> - Pride & Prejudice by Jane Austen (arguable the most perfect novel ever written)
> - Middlemarch by George Eliot
> - A Deepness in the Sky by Vernor Vinge (even better than A Fire Upon the Deep)
> - Dune by Frank Herbert
> - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo Trilogy by Steig Larsson
> - His Dark Materials Trilogy by Philip Pullman
> - Quo Vadis by Henryk Sienkiewicz
> - The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd
> - The Mote in God's Eye by Niven and Pournelle
> - Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand
> - The Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley
> - The Left Hand of Darkness by Ursula LeGuin
Click to expand...


Oh! Yes, The Mists of Avalon. I had forgotten. I loaned that bood to someone and never got it back. It was great.


----------



## Shogun

boedicca said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am sorry ...i just dont get the dune thing...at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first book is wonderful - the rest go down hill quickly.
> 
> God Emperor of Dune is the second worst book I've ever endured (the worst being It by Stephen King).
> 
> Now, I don't get the Stephen King thing.  What a horrible, repetitive writer.
Click to expand...


You didn't like IT?

IT was his second best novel!


----------



## Phoenix

Immanuel said:


> By far my favorite would be:
> 
> This Present Darkness by Frank Peretti




There was a second one as well - Piercing the Darkness, maybe? Can't remember but they were good. *edit*  NVM - that got covered later.  

One that I really liked was The Gargoyle by Andrew Davidson. Loosely based on Dante's Inferno - very hard for me to put down.

Ummmm ... I finished The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series and have both Gone With the Wind and Jane Eyre on hand. Not sure when I'll get to them though.  

Jonathon Livingston Seagull  by Richard Bach is good but his Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah  is better. Thought-provoking as well.


----------



## boedicca

Shogun said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am sorry ...i just dont get the dune thing...at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first book is wonderful - the rest go down hill quickly.
> 
> God Emperor of Dune is the second worst book I've ever endured (the worst being It by Stephen King).
> 
> Now, I don't get the Stephen King thing.  What a horrible, repetitive writer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't like IT?
> 
> IT was his second best novel!
Click to expand...



I would rather be forced to watch Kenneth Anger's "Inauguration of the Pleasure Dome" than to reread it.

Awful awful awful trite trite trite repetitive repetitive repetitive writing complete with creepy clowns, big spiders, and adolescent get in line sex.

BLEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

boedicca said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_" - Phillip K. Dick (Blade Runner movie loosely based on it)
> "_*The Frankenstein Papers*_*" - Fred Saberhagen (SHOULD be made into a movie.)*
> "_The Final Reflection_" - John M. Ford (Yes, it's a pocket Star Trek novel. Read it.)
> "_Watership Down_" and "_The Plague Dogs_" - Richard Adams
> 
> Among countless others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Frankenstein Papers!
Click to expand...

Yeah, nobody knows about it. What an ending, huh? Osak Larkas!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

I forgot "_The Gap Cycle_" a series of five books by Stephen R. Donaldson.

Angus Thermopyle, anyone? (Pronounced 'therm-op-a-lee')
* 
The Gap Series*


----------



## Zander

The War Against the Chtorr series by David Gerrold. There are 4 books written out of 7 planned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















> Terrible plagues have devastated the Earth. The first wave of the infestation has arrived, wiping out billions. The desperate survivors discover that terrible strange creatures are now hatching, growing, and breeding. The crimson-colored ecology creeps relentlessly across the unprotected countryside.
> 
> Young James Edward McCarthy, barely out of high school, is drafted into the Special Forces Warrant Agency, an elite group whose sole mission is to target and destroy the most voracious of all the Chtorran creatures -- the gigantic carnivorous worms.
> 
> McCarthy will quickly discover that the horror of the Chtorr is surpassed only by the horrors of what human beings must become to fight the invasion.



Impossible to put down.


----------



## Zander

The Miles Vorkosigan series by Lois McMaster Bujold.  She just knows how to write great stories with exceptional characters.


----------



## boedicca

Midnight Marauder said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_" - Phillip K. Dick (Blade Runner movie loosely based on it)
> "_*The Frankenstein Papers*_*" - Fred Saberhagen (SHOULD be made into a movie.)*
> "_The Final Reflection_" - John M. Ford (Yes, it's a pocket Star Trek novel. Read it.)
> "_Watership Down_" and "_The Plague Dogs_" - Richard Adams
> 
> Among countless others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Frankenstein Papers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, nobody knows about it. What an ending, huh? Osak Larkas!
Click to expand...



Hey!  I know about...and I'm Somebody!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Stand alone was; Of mice and men

series was;  The Dark company.  A series in which there were no good guys, just people that were not as bad as the other people.


----------



## del

tigerbob said:


> When I was at middle school (as you call it in America), I was never far from an Asterix or Tintin book.  Such fun.
> 
> When I was in my teens I liked books by Wlbur Smith.   His vivid descriptions of Africa were great to read.
> 
> In my 20s, I remember enjoying all the novels (well, most of them) by Jeffrey Archer.
> 
> In my 30s I started to enjoy works by authors whose original language was not English.  Of these, Bonjour Tristesse by Francoise Sagan remains my favorite.
> 
> Now in my 40s, my reading is very eclectic.  I thoroughly enjoyed the Da Vinci Code, was mesmerised by The Remains of the Day  (it still astonishes me that it was written by a man whose first language was not English) and am currently re-reading Hemingway's short stories, which I'm enjoying far, far more than when I was forced to read them at school.
> 
> I also started reading one of my Dad's favorite authors, C.S. Forester, a few years ago.  Got through all the Hornblower series in about 6 months and enjoyed them so much that I now own most of them as first editions.



don't miss payment deferred- one of forester's best

my dad turned me on to hornblower as well


----------



## Midnight Marauder

boedicca said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Frankenstein Papers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nobody knows about it. What an ending, huh? Osak Larkas!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I know about...and I'm Somebody!
Click to expand...

Yes you are.

Did you choke up a little while reading Osak's "preliminary report" at the end?


----------



## Shogun

boedicca said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first book is wonderful - the rest go down hill quickly.
> 
> God Emperor of Dune is the second worst book I've ever endured (the worst being It by Stephen King).
> 
> Now, I don't get the Stephen King thing.  What a horrible, repetitive writer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't like IT?
> 
> IT was his second best novel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather be forced to watch Kenneth Anger's "Inauguration of the Pleasure Dome" than to reread it.
> 
> Awful awful awful trite trite trite repetitive repetitive repetitive writing complete with creepy clowns, big spiders, and *adolescent get in line sex.*
> 
> BLEAH!!!!!!
Click to expand...


hehehe  yea.. they sure did forget to add that scene in the made for TV movie.


----------



## Shogun

Two Thumbs said:


> Stand alone was; Of mice and men
> 
> series was;  The Dark company.  A series in which there were no good guys, just people that were not as bad as the other people.



Do you mean The Black company?  if so, good call.  If not, my bad.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Black-Company-Chronicles/dp/0812521390]Amazon.com: The Black Company (Chronicles of The Black Company #1) (9780812521399): Glen Cook: Books[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Trajan said:


> Neuromancer - William Gibson
> Cathedral- Nelson DeMille
> Word of Honor- Nelson DeMille
> Jack Reacher Novels- Lee Child
> Dune- naturally...
> Congo- Michael Cricthon
> The Fool's Run- John Sanford



I'd agree with all those, and add:

Anything by Tom Clancy
Anything by Vince Flynn


----------



## Immanuel

California Girl said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neuromancer - William Gibson
> Cathedral- Nelson DeMille
> Word of Honor- Nelson DeMille
> Jack Reacher Novels- Lee Child
> Dune- naturally...
> Congo- Michael Cricthon
> The Fool's Run- John Sanford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with all those, and add:
> 
> Anything by Tom Clancy
> Anything by Vince Flynn
Click to expand...


Cathedral was excellent.

Tom Clancy got old as far as I was concerned.  Some of his later writings just seemed to be much of the same ole thing, but his earlier writings were "can't put them down" fantastic.

Immie


----------



## California Girl

boedicca said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Prayer for Owen Meany is a novel by American writer John Irving, first published in 1989. It tells the story of John Wheelwright and his best friend Owen Meany growing up together in a small New England town during the 1950-60s. Owen is a remarkable boy in many ways; he believes himself to be God's instrument and journeys on a truly extraordinary path.
> The novel is also a homage to Günther Grass' most famous novel The Tin Drum. Grass was a great influence for John Irving, as well as a close friend.
> 
> The main characters of both novels, Owen Meany and Oskar Matzerath, share the same initials as well as some other characteristics, and the stories show some parallels too.[1] Irving confirmed this explicitly in interviews and articles.[2] "A Prayer for Owen Meany", however, is a completely independent story and in no sense a copy of "The Tin Drum".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that book.
> 
> 
> Some of my favs:
> 
> - Pride & Prejudice by Jane Austen (arguable the most perfect novel ever written)
> - Middlemarch by George Eliot
> - A Deepness in the Sky by Vernor Vinge (even better than A Fire Upon the Deep)
> - Dune by Frank Herbert
> - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo Trilogy by Steig Larsson
> - His Dark Materials Trilogy by Philip Pullman
> - Quo Vadis by Henryk Sienkiewicz
> - The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd
> - The Mote in God's Eye by Niven and Pournelle
> - Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand
> - The Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley
> - The Left Hand of Darkness by Ursula LeGuin
Click to expand...


Love Jane Austen. P&P is my fav of hers.... and one of my personal top 10 best books ever written.


----------



## California Girl

Immanuel said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neuromancer - William Gibson
> Cathedral- Nelson DeMille
> Word of Honor- Nelson DeMille
> Jack Reacher Novels- Lee Child
> Dune- naturally...
> Congo- Michael Cricthon
> The Fool's Run- John Sanford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with all those, and add:
> 
> Anything by Tom Clancy
> Anything by Vince Flynn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cathedral was excellent.
> 
> Tom Clancy got old as far as I was concerned.  Some of his later writings just seemed to be much of the same ole thing, but his earlier writings were "can't put them down" fantastic.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I think TC made a mistake (albeit a financially profitable one) by using ghostwriters for a his Op Centre stuff... but he's back on form (with Grant Blackwood) with Dead or Alive. No one does a plot line like Clancy.


----------



## Trajan

heck I remember one string of novels in the 70-80's that were must reads- robert ludlum....The osterman weekend, matlock paper, Gemini contenders, chancellor manuscript, the holcroft covenant, the materese circle, the Bourne Identity ( the very best), Parsifal mosaic&#8230;&#8230;the Aquitaine progression lost me and though I tried he ran out of gas inho from there, but man I read everyone of those at least twice, excellent stuff&#8230;


----------



## Intense

IMEURU said:


> Most of my favs are of the horror genre'
> I listed them from favorite to second favorite, etc.
> 
> Swan Song by Robert McCammon (very similar to The Stand)and my favorite.
> Wolfs Hour by Robert McCammon (guys will love this one as well. Go to amazon and read the reviews).
> The Stand by S. King
> *All* the Vamp books by Anne Rice
> The Witching Hour by Anne Rice
> Ushers Passing, Robert McCammon
> Stinger, Robert McCammon
> The Talisman, S. King & Peter Straub
> The Black House, sequel to The talisman
> Duma Key, S. King
> From A Buick 8, S. King
> The Witching Hour (and all spinoffs, like Lasher, Taltos, Etc) by Anne Rice
> Green Darkness, Anna Seton (reincarnation)



Science Fiction???


----------



## Grace

For anyone that liked The Stand.....you GOTTA read Swan Song by Robert McCammon. Gotta. Its better, in my opinion.


----------



## Intense

In Truth I have read too many great Authors to pick and choose.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>








Since this is Sci Fi - _Protector_ by Larry Niven (and the whole Known Universe saga).



>>>>


----------



## Grace

Intense said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my favs are of the horror genre'
> I listed them from favorite to second favorite, etc.
> 
> Swan Song by Robert McCammon (very similar to The Stand)and my favorite.
> Wolfs Hour by Robert McCammon (guys will love this one as well. Go to amazon and read the reviews).
> The Stand by S. King
> *All* the Vamp books by Anne Rice
> The Witching Hour by Anne Rice
> Ushers Passing, Robert McCammon
> Stinger, Robert McCammon
> The Talisman, S. King & Peter Straub
> The Black House, sequel to The talisman
> Duma Key, S. King
> From A Buick 8, S. King
> The Witching Hour (and all spinoffs, like Lasher, Taltos, Etc) by Anne Rice
> Green Darkness, Anna Seton (reincarnation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science Fiction???
Click to expand...


Mixture of, plus horror.


----------



## Immanuel

Intense said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my favs are of the horror genre'
> I listed them from favorite to second favorite, etc.
> 
> Swan Song by Robert McCammon (very similar to The Stand)and my favorite.
> Wolfs Hour by Robert McCammon (guys will love this one as well. Go to amazon and read the reviews).
> The Stand by S. King
> *All* the Vamp books by Anne Rice
> The Witching Hour by Anne Rice
> Ushers Passing, Robert McCammon
> Stinger, Robert McCammon
> The Talisman, S. King & Peter Straub
> The Black House, sequel to The talisman
> Duma Key, S. King
> From A Buick 8, S. King
> The Witching Hour (and all spinoffs, like Lasher, Taltos, Etc) by Anne Rice
> Green Darkness, Anna Seton (reincarnation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science Fiction???
Click to expand...


No, it is art.  The Art of Bullshit just like anything else coming from the lips of a politician.

Immie


----------



## Phoenix

Edgar Rice Burroughs' Tarzan books.  

My sibs had a bunch of those that I read several times. Excellent.


----------



## Immanuel

Phoenix said:


> Edgar Rice Burroughs' Tarzan books.
> 
> My sibs had a bunch of those that I read several times. Excellent.



I read all of them, but even better than his Tarzan books were The John Carter of Mars Series and the Pellicudar (Center Earth) Series.

Immie


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Illusions-Adventures-Reluctant-Richard-Bach/dp/0440204887]Amazon.com: Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah (9780440204886): Richard Bach: Books[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

IMEURU said:


> For anyone that liked The Stand.....you GOTTA read Swan Song by Robert McCammon. Gotta. Its better, in my opinion.



Robert McCammon has a great short story book called Blue World that is rather gnarly.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Blue-World-Robert-McCammon/dp/0671695185]Amazon.com: Blue World (9780671695187): Robert McCammon: Books[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Midnight Marauder said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nobody knows about it. What an ending, huh? Osak Larkas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I know about...and I'm Somebody!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> Did you choke up a little while reading Osak's "preliminary report" at the end?
Click to expand...


*sniff*

Yes!

Have you read The Dracula Tape?


----------



## Grace

Immanuel said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my favs are of the horror genre'
> I listed them from favorite to second favorite, etc.
> 
> Swan Song by Robert McCammon (very similar to The Stand)and my favorite.
> Wolfs Hour by Robert McCammon (guys will love this one as well. Go to amazon and read the reviews).
> The Stand by S. King
> *All* the Vamp books by Anne Rice
> The Witching Hour by Anne Rice
> Ushers Passing, Robert McCammon
> Stinger, Robert McCammon
> The Talisman, S. King & Peter Straub
> The Black House, sequel to The talisman
> Duma Key, S. King
> From A Buick 8, S. King
> The Witching Hour (and all spinoffs, like Lasher, Taltos, Etc) by Anne Rice
> Green Darkness, Anna Seton (reincarnation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science Fiction???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is art.  The Art of Bullshit just like anything else coming from the lips of a politician.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Huh??


----------



## jillian

The Stand -- Stephen King
To Kill A Mockingbird -- Harper Lee
Atlas Shrugged -- Ayn Rand
The Red Tent -- Anita Diament
Lord of the Rings -- JRR Tolkien
The Once and Future King -- T.H. White


----------



## boedicca

jillian said:


> The Stand -- Stephen King
> To Kill A Mockingbird -- Harper Lee
> Atlas Shrugged -- Ayn Rand
> *The Red Tent -- Anita Diament*
> Lord of the Rings -- JRR Tolkien
> The Once and Future King -- EB White




I love The Red Tent.

If you haven't read it, you'd probably enjoy The Moon Under Her Feet.


----------



## Grace

Shogun said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone that liked The Stand.....you GOTTA read Swan Song by Robert McCammon. Gotta. Its better, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert McCammon has a great short story book called Blue World that is rather gnarly.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Blue-World-Robert-McCammon/dp/0671695185]Amazon.com: Blue World (9780671695187): Robert McCammon: Books[/ame]
Click to expand...


Stinger is cool too. But he wrote it a long time ago.Then s. king came out with The Dome. Very similar. Which made me wonder who thought of it first. Im betting McCammon.


----------



## Grace

The Books Of Rachel. Cant think of the authors name. Awesome read. Ill see if I can find a link.


----------



## jillian

boedicca said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Stand -- Stephen King
> To Kill A Mockingbird -- Harper Lee
> Atlas Shrugged -- Ayn Rand
> *The Red Tent -- Anita Diament*
> Lord of the Rings -- JRR Tolkien
> The Once and Future King -- EB White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love The Red Tent.
> 
> If you haven't read it, you'd probably enjoy The Moon Under Her Feet.
Click to expand...


I just googled it. That looks like a really interesting book. Thanks for the recommendation. Will check it out


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Books-Rachel-Joel-Gross/dp/0595128203]Amazon.com: The Books of Rachel (9780595128204): Joel Gross: Books[/ame]

Joel Gross

From finding the diamond and making it for the first Rachel..who was tortured at the Spanish Inquisition, to the many Rachels it went to afterwards..finally to the end Rachel in 1979. Great history story.


----------



## boedicca

A few more:

The Tale of Murasaki by Liza Dalby (quite an interesting lady, a friend of a friend - she is the first western woman to train as a geisha.

The Fifth Sacred Thing by Starhawk (a friend of my former massage therapist and quite a trip)

In the Company of the Courtesan by Sarah Dunant

The Boudicca Series (natch) by M.C. Scott

A Wrinkle In Time by Madeleine L'Engle


----------



## boedicca

jillian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Stand -- Stephen King
> To Kill A Mockingbird -- Harper Lee
> Atlas Shrugged -- Ayn Rand
> *The Red Tent -- Anita Diament*
> Lord of the Rings -- JRR Tolkien
> The Once and Future King -- EB White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love The Red Tent.
> 
> If you haven't read it, you'd probably enjoy The Moon Under Her Feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just googled it. That looks like a really interesting book. Thanks for the recommendation. Will check it out
Click to expand...



It's a lovely book.


----------



## AquaAthena

Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, by Lisa See, is my favorite of all. I offer a review from Amazon.com that duplicates my feelings for this novel and saves me the trouble of typing it all. 

"Lisa See's Snow Flower and the Secret Fan is an engrossing and fascinating story of women's friendships in nineteenth century rural China. This is an excellent, well-written novel--fascinating on so many levels. Lily, the narrator of the novel is in her eighties, looking back on her life. She shares the stories of her foot binding, nu shu, the secret women's writing, and the various formally women's friendships that society enforced. Lily's sister participated in a sworn sisterhood, where a group of young women formed a friendship that was to last until marriage, but Lily is paired with one girl, Snow Flower, her laotong or "old same." Lily and Snow Flower have a love that is stronger than all of her other relationships--and it causes them both more heartbreak. The novel is really the story of their friendship, its depths, its deceits, its strengths--and it is a fascinating read about a society so different from our own. *Snow Flower and the Secret Fan reminds me in many ways of The Red Tent in that it explores female friendship in a setting much different than any contemporary one. A fascinating read."*


----------



## tigerbob

Zander said:


> The War Against the Chtorr series by David Gerrold. There are 4 books written out of 7 planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible plagues have devastated the Earth. The first wave of the infestation has arrived, wiping out billions. The desperate survivors discover that terrible strange creatures are now hatching, growing, and breeding. The crimson-colored ecology creeps relentlessly across the unprotected countryside.
> 
> Young James Edward McCarthy, barely out of high school, is drafted into the Special Forces Warrant Agency, an elite group whose sole mission is to target and destroy the most voracious of all the Chtorran creatures -- the gigantic carnivorous worms.
> 
> McCarthy will quickly discover that the horror of the Chtorr is surpassed only by the horrors of what human beings must become to fight the invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible to put down.
Click to expand...


Book 5:  A Lot of Alliteration.


----------



## Immanuel

IMEURU said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science Fiction???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is art.  The Art of Bullshit just like anything else coming from the lips of a politician.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh??
Click to expand...


Think about it Grace.  Read the title of the book.

Immie


----------



## Phoenix

xsited1 said:


> Amazon.com: Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah (9780440204886): Richard Bach: Books



I don't have that one but read it. I do have the Seagull book and read some of his children's books. Very cool.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Shogun said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand alone was; Of mice and men
> 
> series was;  The Dark company.  A series in which there were no good guys, just people that were not as bad as the other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean The Black company?  if so, good call.  If not, my bad.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Black-Company-Chronicles/dp/0812521390]Amazon.com: The Black Company (Chronicles of The Black Company #1) (9780812521399): Glen Cook: Books[/ame]
Click to expand...


I'm so lame.

It is "The Black Company".    Don't know why I said Dark.

I also loved "Thieves World".  Great read for a teenage DnD nerd.


----------



## Two Thumbs

California Girl said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neuromancer - William Gibson
> Cathedral- Nelson DeMille
> Word of Honor- Nelson DeMille
> Jack Reacher Novels- Lee Child
> Dune- naturally...
> Congo- Michael Cricthon
> The Fool's Run- John Sanford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with all those, and add:
> 
> Anything by Tom Clancy
> Anything by Vince Flynn
Click to expand...


I met Tom Clancy on my sub.   We had him on for a ride along.


----------



## Grace

Yall know this thread is bookmarked, dontcha? I plan to do some major hunting for a few of them and will be back many times for references.


----------



## Foxfyre

When I read fiction, I look for a strong and interestng story line that pulls me in and lets me lose myself in it for awhile.  I choose my movies based on the same criteria.

Some favorite fiction over the years:

Anything written by Michener, but the book of his I enjoyed the most was Hawaii.

Anything written by Taylor Caldwell with my favorite being Captains and Kings

Anything written by Tony Hillerman mostly because he writes of history I have personally studied and he was my managing editor when I worked for the Santa Fe New Mexican.  

Anything written by Arthur Hailey with my favorite of his books being a toss up between Airport  and Hotel.  He spun a great yarn with just enough 'education' built into it to make you feel like you weren't totally wasting your time and he did character development as well as anybody I've read.

Christy by Catherine Marshall.

Valley of the Dolls by Jacqueline Susann.

And Roots by Alex Haley was an amazing page turner and still among my favorite books in the fiction category.

There are probably others, but it's late and I'm thinking more about bed than books tonight.


----------



## Shogun

Two Thumbs said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand alone was; Of mice and men
> 
> series was;  The Dark company.  A series in which there were no good guys, just people that were not as bad as the other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean The Black company?  if so, good call.  If not, my bad.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Black-Company-Chronicles/dp/0812521390]Amazon.com: The Black Company (Chronicles of The Black Company #1) (9780812521399): Glen Cook: Books[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so lame.
> 
> It is "The Black Company".    Don't know why I said Dark.
> 
> I also loved "Thieves World".  Great read for a teenage DnD nerd.
Click to expand...


I know what you mean, I was one of those too.  Did you ever read Jack Vance's Dying Earth?


----------



## R.D.

The Blood Artists by Chuck Hogan


----------



## xsited1

Phoenix said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah (9780440204886): Richard Bach: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have that one but read it. I do have the Seagull book and read some of his children's books. Very cool.
Click to expand...


Jonathan Livingston Seagull is a great book.  Illusions took it a step further.  I'm not sure what I think of Richard Bach.  It is said that he divorced his first wife because he didn't believe in marriage.  WTH?  They had 6 kids.  One of his sons wrote a book about growing up without knowing his father.  So what kind of man abandons his family?  Anyway, he's a great writer even though he may not be "all there."  Maybe that's one reason he's a great writer.


----------



## Phoenix

xsited1 said:


> Jonathan Livingston Seagull is a great book.  Illusions took it a step further.  I'm not sure what I think of Richard Bach.  It is said that he divorced his first wife because he didn't believe in marriage.  WTH?  They had 6 kids.  One of his sons wrote a book about growing up without knowing his father.  So what kind of man abandons his family?  Anyway, he's a great writer even though he may not be "all there."  Maybe that's one reason he's a great writer.



Hmmmm ... didn't know all that. Interesting. 

I suppose we can like his work without necessarily agreeing with his personal life, right?


----------



## Vel

IMEURU said:


> For anyone that liked The Stand.....you GOTTA read Swan Song by Robert McCammon. Gotta. Its better, in my opinion.



I'm going to have to disagree. Swan Song was good, but can't quite touch the originally published edition of The Stand. I did love alot of your other choices tho.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Okay I read, "The Road"  well actually, I only got halfway down the the road...


----------

